

XKCD: Convincing Pickup Line - bkrausz
http://xkcd.com/403/

======
inklesspen
I'm convinced there needs to be a voting exception for PG essays and xkcd.
Every single one of them will be posted here; it's not something that needs to
be voted up.

~~~
prakash
It's the end of HN as we know it....

------
aneesh
There already exist Erdos-Bacon numbers for mathematically talented actors (or
more likely, mathematicians who can act a bit): the sum of your Erdos number
and your Bacon number.

Perhaps a similar measure could be instituted based on this comic - the Erdos-
Hilton number, with the latter number measuring degrees from Paris Hilton.

------
aston
Bonus points for the Erdos number reference in the alt text.

